# Too expensive?



## RoyalSapphire (7 December 2015)

hi ive found a 13.2 cob 6 yo mare who i have accidentally fallen in love with. shes 1200 but doesnt come with tack, due to sentiment (which i could tell they'd had it a while) her back feet are quite long and they haven't kept up to date with vaccinations which is a massive pain! shes also quite fat atm. however shes amazing and adorable shes so steady and calm & a proper weight carrier! shes also broken to drive! not that i have any clue on how to  is she expensive for what she is?


----------



## bonny (7 December 2015)

Don't buy a horse through sentiment, but if she's what you are looking for and she's sound and problem free then she's worth whatever you or someone else is prepared to buy. Horse owning is expensive and if you keep her long term what you paid will long be forgotten !


----------



## Orca (7 December 2015)

I was about to ask "is she worth it to you?", then saw bonny's response &#55357;&#56842;.

Although I agree about not buying based in sentiment, equally I believe the right horse (/pony/cob!) will find you. When the right one does, price matters less than their value to you does.

It's possible to get hold of nice little cobs for very little money, however, that does entail wading through a plethora of weedy-wonkies to find them and often being prepared to do a lot of work to bring them up to scratch, so, I would say 1200 isn't bad for one who is already where you want or need them to be to enjoy them. In general pony terms it isn't really much at all but as bonny referred to, the purchase price is nearly always minimal compared to the cost of upkeep! Although cobs tend to be hardy and good doers compared to many.

One thing though - ensure her rear hoof length isn't due to an unwillingness to have her hinds handled.


----------



## Archangel (8 December 2015)

Have you ridden her yet?  Long feet, no jabs and fat sounds like she hasn't done much recently - given her age this could mean she hasn't done much at all.  Is this something you are OK with?  With a bit of price negotiation she could well be £1k so not an expensive pony if you have had an instant bond with her.   Is there an advert you could guide us to?


----------



## Goldenstar (8 December 2015)

If you like the horse what's it's worth to you is what you should be thinking.
However there's some cost and work there for you dealing with fat horses is work and a pain but it's a good time of year to let the cold and lack of grass do the work for you .
I would advise you to get a vet check and remember that the horse may change when it's slim and fit .


----------



## Shay (8 December 2015)

Coming with tack is a red herring - it often doesn't fit or isn't suitable.  Its always worth planning to buy your own tack fairly shortly afterward anyway.

Other than that.... ponies are worth what they are worth to you.  I would echo what others have said about getting her vetted and just be aware that sometimes placid over weight ponies become a lot  sharper once slim and fit.  If you are satisfied that she is what you need and the money is what you are prepared to pay then go for it.


----------



## FestiveFuzz (8 December 2015)

Ok so not coming with tack isn't an issue to me as invariably the tack they come with is ill-fitting or downright unsuitable anyway, I much prefer to get my saddler out for a fitting so I know everything is good before I crack on. 

Regarding weight, generally speaking cobs are good doers so I wouldn't be alarmed if she were a bit porky. You have winter on your side and with a steady fitness plan you could easily get the weight off by spring. 

As for the vaccinations, whilst it's a bit of a pain to have to restart them it's really not the end of the world.

Is she worth £1200 though? Well only you can decide. But if she's as calm and steady as you say she is and you really like her then I'd say she's worth it.


----------



## RoyalSapphire (8 December 2015)

yes i rode her. she is amazing! she was supper steady and the person who is selling her got her cos he lost all his confidence. which is what i need as i have lost mine a bit aswell. she hasnt been in work she was turned away for winter onto the fell where she is but she has been in work. she was just how they discribed her as on the advert it says 'she can be left for weeks then still be fine to ride' without needing to be brought back into it which is great espielly at her age. i didnt mean for the angry icon & dont know how to get rid of it  i think thats why her feet r long and no jabs coz she hasnt been touch since they chucked her out onto the fell. but 2 or 3 days before i went to c her they brought her off the fell and put her in a cow stable thing. i rode her at the viewing and she was really calm & steady even after not being in work. i was just wondering about the price because i was worried bout her not having jabs, etc done. i am not concerned bout those thing ^ (thats my mother) i was just worried bout her being fat as my old pony had to be pts due to lami and i cant go through that again so soon. but u say cobs r quite often on the chubby side? r they at less a risk from lami due to being naturally fat? going to c her again this weekend (hopefully). this is her advert. Dont steal her 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/235595736488494/permalink/889140174467377/


----------



## Archangel (8 December 2015)

After seeing the ad I like her and I don't think she is too expensive.  Go for it!


----------



## RoyalSapphire (8 December 2015)

thanks you. i know i adore her and only seen her once! xx


----------



## ester (8 December 2015)

They are more at risk of lami due to their propensity to get fat, but if she has been on the fell I imagine quite a lot of her is hair anyway. 
She looks a nice sort, I might argue their good conformation comment but it isn't dreadful either and she isn't priced as amazing. How long have they had her?
Would you plan to have her vetted? If so you'd want to get the feet sorted first. 

Whether I had the tack or not would depend what it was/how well it fitted. Be aware if been out of work she will likely change shape saddle wise if you were to get one for her now anyway. 

If you think she will do the job you want I don't think she is over priced. There are quite a lot of things not mentioned in the advert - traffic/clip/catch etc.


----------



## RoyalSapphire (8 December 2015)

theyve had her 4 yrs. she hasnt seen loads of traffic but is on a farrm so is used to loud/big machinery


----------



## ester (8 December 2015)

that's fine, I thought you might know was just things that weren't mentioned in the advert. 

I wouldnt worry too much about the vaccinations but I would certainly get her a tetanus shot asap if that is out of date.


----------



## RoyalSapphire (8 December 2015)

yeah just had owner on the phone (briefly) and i think theyve agreed to a trial. not totally sure as she refused to talk to me coz im not an adult  said shed ring tomoz so she could talk to my mum who is not horsey and hasnt a clue!


----------



## ester (8 December 2015)

I think that is fair enough tbh, it is your mum they will be doing the deal with at the end of the day.


----------



## Goldenstar (8 December 2015)

Nice pony
Tbh a 6yo broken to ride and drive if sound is worth every penny of that price assuming of course she is sound


----------



## AdorableAlice (8 December 2015)

Assuming it passes all traffic and has manners it is cheap.  

Read between the words on the advert and pick out what it does not say.  The fact that it lives on a farm and is used to tractors etc does not mean it is bike proof or heavy/numerous traffic proof.  Many horses are comfortable in their own environment, take them out of it and it can be a very different situation.  A driven horse is blinkered remember and what it can't see won't worry it.

Good luck and vet it.


----------



## RoyalSapphire (8 December 2015)

thanks everyone your being a great help. x


----------



## Theocat (8 December 2015)

She looks nice 

OP, how old are you? Just be aware 13.2 isn't enormous - depending on how old / tall you are, and what your ambitions are, she might not last you very long. That's no reason not to buy her, but it's worth bearing in mind x


----------



## Leo Walker (8 December 2015)

My 14.1hh HW cob carries 16 stone for light work, and is equally happy and fine for a 5ft10 bean pole. Cobs can take up a lot of leg, so I wouldnt worry unless your hugely tall or very heavy


----------



## Tapir (9 December 2015)

I bought a 16 year old cob 5 years ago - was she over priced? I'm pretty sure most posters on here would say yes.  But for me, she's been worth every single penny.  If she's the right pony for you, then she's not too expensive


----------



## RoyalSapphire (9 December 2015)

im 14 and bout 5ft and 5.5 stone. and my 17 yo 7-8 stone disabled sister rode her and she was fine. trotted happily even though she was bouncing around like a sack of potatoes


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (9 December 2015)

RoyalSapphire said:



			hi ive found a 13.2 cob 6 yo mare who i have accidentally fallen in love with. shes 1200 but doesnt come with tack, due to sentiment (which i could tell they'd had it a while) her back feet are quite long and they haven't kept up to date with vaccinations which is a massive pain! shes also quite fat atm. however shes amazing and adorable shes so steady and calm & a proper weight carrier! shes also broken to drive! not that i have any clue on how to  is she expensive for what she is?
		
Click to expand...

Lovely   I brought my first mare who came through the riding school and she was a little too spooky for it so i loaned her from the dealer then when I left I brought her.   No regrets and had many happy years together - sometimes the heart rules the head go with your gut instinct and if you buy her post some pictures.

 My new mare came with a bridle and they did say I could buy the saddle but chose not to for various reasons.  not coming with tack is no issue as you can have fun going out shopping for her.  

Only one of mine came with full tack the others did not.


----------



## Dizzle (9 December 2015)

Theocat said:



			OP, how old are you? Just be aware 13.2 isn't enormous - depending on how old / tall you are, and what your ambitions are, she might not last you very long. That's no reason not to buy her, but it's worth bearing in mind x
		
Click to expand...

But on the other hand, I'm 32 and 5ft8, my mare is 13.2hh and a lot finer than this one and we do a bit of everything, nothing affiliated but there's nothing we don't turn a hoof to so depending on the OP's ambitions she may be a cob for life.


----------



## RoyalSapphire (9 December 2015)

Dizzle said:



			But on the other hand, I'm 32 and 5ft8, my mare is 13.2hh and a lot finer than this one and we do a bit of everything, nothing affiliated but there's nothing we don't turn a hoof to so depending on the OP's ambitions she may be a cob for life.
		
Click to expand...

hopefully but my parents say that im not allowed to take her to uni with me


----------



## paddy555 (10 December 2015)

RoyalSapphire said:



			. but u say cobs r quite often on the chubby side? r they at less a risk from lami due to being naturally fat? going to c her again this weekend (hopefully). this is her advert. Dont steal her 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/235595736488494/permalink/889140174467377/

Click to expand...

nice pony. No they are not at less risk of lami due to being naturally fat in fact I would have thought they were at more risk as they are such good doers. Any pony/cob/horse is going to be at risk. It is up to you to keep her weight down by lots of exercise and careful feeding. The jabs are surely only 2 tetanus injections so I am not sure why they would be a problem. I would be far more concerned if you are going to be able to manage her to keep her weight down.


----------



## Orca (10 December 2015)

paddy555 said:



			nice pony. No they are not at less risk of lami due to being naturally fat in fact I would have thought they were at more risk as they are such good doers. Any pony/cob/horse is going to be at risk. It is up to you to keep her weight down by lots of exercise and careful feeding. The jabs are surely only 2 tetanus injections so I am not sure why they would be a problem. I would be far more concerned if you are going to be able to manage her to keep her weight down.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. I have a heavyweight cob, who is meant to be big but even on hay alone could be at risk of lami come spring, if she doesn't lose weight through winter. I've been in discussion with my vet just this morning about a weight management plan for her. Jabs are usually a course of three for both flu and tet, at approx £25 + call out fee per shot. Call out fees vary wildly but where I am, it is £35 normally or £17.50 if you book on an 'area day'. If she needs anything else doing (teeth for example) then it's good to combine that into a jab visit to make the most of your call out fee &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## RoyalSapphire (10 December 2015)

how do u keep ur cobs weight down? is there anything u do tp stop ur horse getting lami? has ur cob ever got lami before? xx


----------



## Leo Walker (10 December 2015)

Lovely pony! Mine is a bigger, slightly taller version. He is muzzled all spring, summer and most of autumn and is kept on very average grazing. He cant go on nice green grass even muzzled. Hes in overnight. He gets limited hay (4kgs) in a trickle net and ad lib straw, and the only hard feed he gets is a handful of chopped straw with a balancer and some salt. He maintains weight on that, to lose weight he has to work reasonably hard at least 3 times a week. The best way to keep them trim is work and lots of it


----------



## paddy555 (10 December 2015)

RoyalSapphire said:



			how do u keep ur cobs weight down? is there anything u do tp stop ur horse getting lami? has ur cob ever got lami before? xx
		
Click to expand...

to stop any horse gaining weight do what humans should be doing. Exercise!!! Work, work, work, that is all that is required. The only difference is she does the work and you sit on top!


----------



## Orca (10 December 2015)

RoyalSapphire said:



			how do u keep ur cobs weight down? is there anything u do tp stop ur horse getting lami? has ur cob ever got lami before? xx
		
Click to expand...

My cob is new to me but doesn't seem to have had lami before. She came to me overweight, so, as others have said, her exercise will be increased and diet carefully managed to reduce her weight (and the risk). 

She is unlikely to ever need hard feed, her grazing will be limited, her hay might be soaked for 12 hrs before feeding. She might at some point receive a bib clip to make her body work a little harder to keep warm. The main aim is to reduce sugars and energy in their diet, maintain a fibre diet and create a work - feed balance, so that they expend any extra calories rather than gaining weight and/ becoming laminitic. Orca will probably only have one rest day per week once she's broken (and if she does need more feed at any point, I'll start with more hay). 

If you are going to buy a 'good doer', research absolutely all you can about laminitis. Learn about a healthy diet and also, learn about how to body score a horse and how to spot signs of lami. Laminitis is (or at least, was) one of the top four causes of horse deaths, along with Colic, Old Age and Accidents. Fortunately, there is a lot of information available now about the best ways to prevent it &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## RoyalSapphire (10 December 2015)

my old pony, Saffy got lami and so had to be pts. however we like the good doers as they are quite often low maintance (until they get ill) and we dont have stables so cant have hard keepers who have to be stabled at night etc. however i dont want my new pony (coming on the 21st i might add!!!!!!!!!!!!) to get lami as i cant lose another one so soon. any advice on lami, treatment, prevention, signs are greatly appreciated. of course ive already looked it all up already but my lovely pony still got pts and u always think u could have done more. plus theres always more to learn. x


----------



## ester (10 December 2015)

Weight management really is the key so exercise and limited intake. 
Best ways of limiting intake if out is to have a track system (electric fence so there is approx a 10ft track around the edge of your field so they have to keep moving to graze) - also called paddock paradise if you google. Brilliant IMO. 
If not, muzzling which is what I currently do with my welshie as now on livery I can't put a track up very easily.

Also keep an eye on any hidden calories/sugar going in like hard feed/carrots etc .


----------



## Leo Walker (10 December 2015)

There is evidence to strongly suggest that lami is a metabolical issue. The reason I am so, so hot on mine not being fat, is because being fat can trigger metabolic issues. The mare looks a lovely weight in the pictures. Get her home and work her hard and you shouldnt have any issues  I've had good doers living out previously, but they worked reasonably hard and we ever had any issues. They lost a bit of weight in the winter, and gained some in the summer.


----------



## Orca (10 December 2015)

RoyalSapphire said:



			my old pony, Saffy got lami and so had to be pts. however we like the good doers as they are quite often low maintance (until they get ill) and we dont have stables so cant have hard keepers who have to be stabled at night etc. however i dont want my new pony (coming on the 21st i might add!!!!!!!!!!!!) to get lami as i cant lose another one so soon. any advice on lami, treatment, prevention, signs are greatly appreciated. of course ive already looked it all up already but my lovely pony still got pts and u always think u could have done more. plus theres always more to learn. x
		
Click to expand...

We lost a family horse to acute lami too, when I was younger so it is a bit of a bugbear for me! Whatever type or breed people keep, they will have their down and upsides. Slimmer builds can have the exact opposite problems over winter, as you say. I just think it's a case of being aware of common ailments (which you are), and getting to know your individual pony and what works for them. I can't see the pics of the one you are interested in but she really does sound lovely &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## RoyalSapphire (11 December 2015)

Thanks everyone. shes coming on the 21st, next weekend so ill post some pics once shes here. if i can figure out how to? only problem now is dont have saddle.


----------



## RoyalSapphire (11 December 2015)

Thanks everyone. shes coming on the 21st, next weekend so ill post some pics once shes here. if i can figure out how to? only problem now is dont have saddle.


----------



## RoyalSapphire (20 December 2015)

we got her today!! shes great rode her as soon as got her off the trailer (was trying on saddles anyway) and she was great only problem is she hasn't been handle in a while (sold off fell) and shes not very good at picking up her feet! AT ALL!!


----------



## Archangel (21 December 2015)

How exciting!  Hope you have lots of fun with her


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (21 December 2015)

great  the feet thing will come with time  have a long happy life with her, now the pictures please


----------



## Clodagh (21 December 2015)

Lovely, well done.
If she doesn't like having her legs handled get a broom handle and stuff a glove and attach it to the end, that way you can stroke her legs while not endangering yourself.
If she just won't pick them up and hold them up get your farrier to come and give her a trim and at the same time ask him to show you what he does. Watching a farrier hold a bicycling leg is an education, and it isn't all about strength, it is the way they do it.


----------



## Dry Rot (21 December 2015)

RoyalSapphire said:



			we got her today!! shes great rode her as soon as got her off the trailer (was trying on saddles anyway) and she was great only problem is she hasn't been handle in a while (sold off fell) and shes not very good at picking up her feet! AT ALL!!





Click to expand...

Thank god for that! I had terrors that others would see the link on here and someone would jump in ahead of you and buy her! 

I was considerimng buying a certain pony so asked around for advice. The pony had been advertised for months so I thought I was safe. Then, when I'd decided to buy, I phoned up to be told, "Sorry! The pony was sold last night!'

But there was a happy ending. I saw another I liked, same breeding, same type, but a bit older and he'd done it all. I told no one -- and bought him! Best thing I ever did and a far better bargain for me than the first. He is here now and will never be sold.

Sometimes it is better to say nothing and take a chance rather than be too cautious and lose them.


----------



## Alec Swan (21 December 2015)

RoyalSapphire said:



			we got her today!! shes great rode her as soon as got her off the trailer (was trying on saddles anyway) and she was great only problem is she hasn't been handle in a while (sold off fell) and shes not very good at picking up her feet! AT ALL!!





Click to expand...

The 'right' horse is never expensive.  Well done you!  I'm pleased for you,  and relieved too! 

As Clodagh says,  the soft and floppy glove on a broomstick is the trick,  but importantly,  if she lashes out,  hold it against her leg,  DON'T remove the glove,  keep it in place,  and she'll give in,  eventually!

Any pics available? 

Alec.


----------



## RoyalSapphire (21 December 2015)




----------



## RoyalSapphire (21 December 2015)




----------



## RoyalSapphire (21 December 2015)

Here she is! shes very sweet the Labrador of ponies we call her as she loves everyone! shes still young n inexperienced and is quite bargy and stronger than me! but hopefully with time it will sort itself out. shes also escaped from her field already! does anyone know any cheap good gate/fence man - cumbria  xx


----------



## PorkChop (21 December 2015)

Fantastic


----------

